# Newly imported species of Bacopa(to be identified)



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

This is collected by my friend Tonina(probably one of our best aquarists here in Taiwan) from Japan. In Taiwan we call it "Pink- leafed Bacopa", while I think it could be overvalued because keeping the color of the leaves is not so easy, and it grows rather slowly compared to B.caroliniana.


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

The plant in the photo is truly B.caroliniana, instead of the aforesaid species. It becomes so reddish(or brownish ) because I use strong fluorescence light in the tank, jointed with the water of PH7.5 , 5KH, Co2 overfertilizing , and low temperature. 
People who have cultivated the species know that it will become especially red right after the light is on.
I don't know the reason why, but this is usually happened in winter , and it seems that low temperature could not be the only reason for it according to my past record.


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

Maybe some of my friends here will be interested about the new species called "Purple-leafed Bacopa" in Taiwan. Well, I think it is also overvalued because in most cases it doesn't look so purple, but tends to be brownish only in the midrib.
One thing good for it is that it grows faster than the Pink-leafed Bacopa, which means it will be a successful submerged plant used in aquariums.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The "pink leaved" Bacopa looks very similar to the Bacopa carolina. Bacopa carolina has a characteristic smell when a leaf is crushed. I am wondering if the "pink leaved Bacopa has the same smell. Other species of Bacopa that I am familiar with have no such smell.


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

I haven't tried the pink-leafed yet because it grows much slower than B.caroliniana. Maybe it's just a local varity of the same species, but this plant seems to be demanding for some nutritiom which is not so required by B.caroliniana. Therefore it is difficult to keep and very expensive in the market.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The plants in the third photo look a bit like this:
http://www.rva.ne.jp/gallery/htm_plants/bacopa_sp_araguaia.htm


----------

